
Recommended VPS hosts with 3GHz+ CPU core speeds? - ashitlerferad
For example Digitalocean VM runs @ 2GHz. How fast are their &quot;optimized CPU&quot; cores (i read possibly 2.6GHz, will test on shortly)?<p>Any other recommended hosts? I found 3.2GHz at Liquidweb (but very pricy) just looking at options.<p>Not looking for a debate on if core speeds matter. Looking for the options available for those who would like high core speeds.<p>Running application that does not support multi-threading.<p>Thanks
======
viraptor
If you need that speed then you should probably start looking at a dedicated
host, not a VPS. In VPSes the CPU speed doesn't matter much - of you're lucky
you'll get the advertised performance, if you're not, your neighbours will
compete with you for it.

If you can't do better than VPS then ignore the clock speed and test the
providers yourself. You're looking for platforms with few competing tenants.

Also, advertised CPU description can be rewritten in virtualisation. Take what
you see as potentially not matching the real hardware (apart from the feature
descriptors - those have to be valid)

